# Who's on the Integrity?



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

My car is on the Integrity and since it's like watching paint dry tracking the ship, I thought I'd see who else might be on the ship so that we can commiserate together. Looks like she is in the North Atlantic on schedule for Brunswick, GA on 9/15/12.


----------



## neve1064 (Mar 16, 2012)

We dropped off our car at CDG on 8/21. How do I find out which ship ours is on?


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

Go to the following website, http://www.2wglobal.com/www/wep//

Under the Track and Trace section, click on All Users. When the screen appears, type in your VIN number in the Cargo ID field. It sometimes takes several days for the car to appear, so you may have to keep checking every day or so until it shows up. Once it does, it will display the ship name and ports arrival/departure dates.


----------



## Stavrs (Sep 8, 2011)

neve1064 said:


> We dropped off our car at CDG on 8/21. How do I find out which ship ours is on?


Is your car appearing on the WW site yet? Just curious because I dropped off at CDG too on 8/17 (even though it is an MB, shipping tracking should be the same). Mine doesn't appear yet


----------



## neve1064 (Mar 16, 2012)

Mine isn't showing up either. I'm resigned to the idea that my redelivery will take what the BMW website said. Ten weeks after August 21 is around October 30.


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

You have to give it time. I dropped mine off on 8/14 and it didn't show up on the website until 8/27 (one day before ship departed Bremerhaven). Just keep checking every day or so, and it will be there.


----------



## Stavrs (Sep 8, 2011)

neve1064 said:


> Mine isn't showing up either. I'm resigned to the idea that my redelivery will take what the BMW website said. Ten weeks after August 21 is around October 30.


Ouch - I hope this is not the case. Up to now, previous EDs, it has taken an average of 6 weeks for me to get the car back but I have always been dropping off in Munich - first time Paris. The woman there though told me that the car won't stay at the lot for more than 7 days.


----------



## Stavrs (Sep 8, 2011)

jeffnin said:


> You have to give it time. I dropped mine off on 8/14 and it didn't show up on the website until 8/27 (one day before ship departed Bremerhaven). Just keep checking every day or so, and it will be there.


Strange that it showed up a day before! From what I had seen it the past they were showing up 24-48 hours after departure. If this is the case and our cars are not showing up then we missed TOMBARRA that is departing tomorrow and now the next chance is on the 13th (TORONTO).


----------



## lukeb817 (Mar 6, 2012)

jeffnin said:


> My car is on the Integrity and since it's like watching paint dry tracking the ship, I thought I'd see who else might be on the ship so that we can commiserate together. Looks like she is in the North Atlantic on schedule for Brunswick, GA on 9/15/12.
> 
> View attachment 340092
> 
> ...


My car is also on the Integrity, I dropped off at LOGINOUT in Munich with an after hours appointment on the 20th; I was pleasantly surprised on Friday to find out that it already left Bremerhaven on the 28th. Now I can't stop checking for tracking updates on the ship...in the middle of the ocean...the wait is excruciating.


----------



## Stavrs (Sep 8, 2011)

lukeb817 said:


> My car is also on the Integrity, I dropped off at LOGINOUT in Munich with an after hours appointment on the 20th; I was pleasantly surprised on Friday to find out that it already left Bremerhaven on the 28th. Now I can't stop checking for tracking updates on the ship...in the middle of the ocean...the wait is excruciating.


This is really great timing! Did your car appear on the website the 31st even though the ship left on the 28th or was the 31st the first time you checked. Just curious if there was a 3 day delay.


----------



## lukeb817 (Mar 6, 2012)

Stavrs said:


> This is really great timing! Did your car appear on the website the 31st even though the ship left on the 28th or was the 31st the first time you checked. Just curious if there was a 3 day delay.


I didn't track my car on the WWL website, I just emailed LOGINOUT on the 31st (the 3rd party who accepts the ED cars in Munich) and they responded with the ship, departure and arrival dates. Unfortunately, I didn't try to track the VIN on the WWL website until Sept 1, so I can't help determine the delay to track on WWL, sorry.


----------



## Stavrs (Sep 8, 2011)

lukeb817 said:


> I didn't track my car on the WWL website, I just emailed LOGINOUT on the 31st (the 3rd party who accepts the ED cars in Munich) and they responded with the ship, departure and arrival dates. Unfortunately, I didn't try to track the VIN on the WWL website until Sept 1, so I can't help determine the delay to track on WWL, sorry.


Thank you! At least you received responses back. I have emailed TT at CDG a couple of time too but so far no response. It seems drop off points in Germany are way more efficient.


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

lukeb817 said:


> My car is also on the Integrity, I dropped off at LOGINOUT in Munich with an after hours appointment on the 20th; I was pleasantly surprised on Friday to find out that it already left Bremerhaven on the 28th. Now I can't stop checking for tracking updates on the ship...in the middle of the ocean...the wait is excruciating.


Excellent, I knew I'd find someone else on the boat. :thumbup: The wait is painful, but at least we have confirmation that we're on a ship. My wait will probably be longer than yours, since I'm doing PCD in South Carolina, but it should be worth it. FYI, love the color combo on your 335; had a 335i Coupe in same color, and loved the Coral Red!


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

Stavrs said:


> Thank you! At least you received responses back. I have emailed TT at CDG a couple of time too but so far no response. It seems drop off points in Germany are way more efficient.


They probably don't track Mercedes as well as BMW's (couldn't resist) :rofl:


----------



## lukeb817 (Mar 6, 2012)

jeffnin said:


> Excellent, I knew I'd find someone else on the boat. :thumbup: The wait is painful, but at least we have confirmation that we're on a ship. My wait will probably be longer than yours, since I'm doing PCD in South Carolina, but it should be worth it. FYI, love the color combo on your 335; had a 335i Coupe in same color, and loved the Coral Red!


Thanks, I love the AW/CR combo! I was also planning to do PCD, but I haven't discussed it with my CA since I placed my order back in June; as I understand, you can't schedule a slot at the PCD until the car is at the VPC, is that correct?


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

Actually, you have to pre-reserve for PCD when you place order. It's noted on your ED paperwork (as well as the separate PCD paperwork that has to be completed) since they have to ship car to Brunswick,GA where it goes through different processing/customs, before trucking to PCD. I'm actually in limbo until the ship docks, since they don't know how long it will take with customs, so they won't schedule a firm pick up date at PCD until closer to arrival. Kind of sucks, since I can't plan my travel arrangements until later in month, once I receive choice of PCD re-delivery dates.


----------



## lukeb817 (Mar 6, 2012)

jeffnin said:


> Actually, you have to pre-reserve for PCD when you place order. It's noted on your ED paperwork (as well as the separate PCD paperwork that has to be completed) since they have to ship car to Brunswick,GA where it goes through different processing/customs, before trucking to PCD. I'm actually in limbo until the ship docks, since they don't know how long it will take with customs, so they won't schedule a firm pick up date at PCD until closer to arrival. Kind of sucks, since I can't plan my travel arrangements until later in month, once I receive choice of PCD re-delivery dates.


Yes, mine is en route to the Brunswick port too (purchased through Adrian in Atlanta). I never brought up PCD again after my first email to him back in June and I never received any additional paperwork or notes about PCD. I just emailed and he replied (quick response!) that I can still add PCD if I want to but it will add at least 2 weeks; I can't decide...PCD or get the car a couple weeks sooner...


----------



## Stavrs (Sep 8, 2011)

jeffnin said:


> They probably don't track Mercedes as well as BMW's (couldn't resist) :rofl:


Actually I hope in this case this is true and it is already in a boat coming towards here


----------



## jeffnin (Jun 30, 2003)

lukeb817 said:


> Yes, mine is en route to the Brunswick port too (purchased through Adrian in Atlanta). I never brought up PCD again after my first email to him back in June and I never received any additional paperwork or notes about PCD. I just emailed and he replied (quick response!) that I can still add PCD if I want to but it will add at least 2 weeks; I can't decide...PCD or get the car a couple weeks sooner...


Only you can decide, but PCD sounds great with the driving clinic and the US factory tour, etc. From everything that I've read in the PCD forum, everyone has had a wonderful experience. It may not be a full 2 weeks difference as they always err on the maximum time frame.


----------



## neve1064 (Mar 16, 2012)

Just saw that mine is on the Tombarra. Loaded on the ship yesterday. So drop off was on August 21st at CDG and that means it took two weeks to get on a ship. It's scheduled to arrive on September 24th in Brunswick, GA. Then PCD probably 3 weeks after that right? I was expecting a redelivery date around the 30th of October. This might turn out to be sooner! Anyone else on the Tombarra?


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

*Integrity is Stateside*



Beemurr528i said:


> Hi. My 535i is on voyage CB223. Will be picking it up at PCD


Yea, the boat is stateside in Baltimore. Will arrive Charleston, SC on the 19th, Brunswick, GA on the 20th.


----------



## Beemurr528i (Mar 31, 2008)

Any news on the vehicles since drop off in GA last week?


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

Not sure of how to check on status at this point. I'm glad the Hurricane is bypassing our port. I feel for the people in the NE as they brace for the storm surge. :grouphug:

Someone else had posted that there is a backlog at the VPC.


----------



## askjeeves (Mar 21, 2008)

this is the status for my dad's 5-er. Seems to have cleared customs pretty quickly for an ED car. I'll be picking it up at PCD since I couldn't go for my car.

LINER RELEASE BRUNSWICK, GA 24-10-2012 11:25:06 
CUSTOMS RELEASE WOODCLIFF LAKE, NJ 24-10-2012 00:00:00 
DELIVERED FROM BRUNSWICK, GA 23-10-2012 16:15:24 1
DISCHARGED BRUNSWICK, GA 20-10-2012 15:00:00 1


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

askjeeves said:


> this is the status for my dad's 5-er. Seems to have cleared customs pretty quickly for an ED car. I'll be picking it up at PCD since I couldn't go for my car.
> 
> LINER RELEASE BRUNSWICK, GA 24-10-2012 11:25:06
> CUSTOMS RELEASE WOODCLIFF LAKE, NJ 24-10-2012 00:00:00
> ...


You hit every green light.


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

askjeeves said:


> this is the status for my dad's 5-er. Seems to have cleared customs pretty quickly for an ED car. I'll be picking it up at PCD since I couldn't go for my car.
> 
> LINER RELEASE BRUNSWICK, GA 24-10-2012 11:25:06
> CUSTOMS RELEASE WOODCLIFF LAKE, NJ 24-10-2012 00:00:00
> ...


Where do you get this information?


----------



## Beemurr528i (Mar 31, 2008)

My CA told me last night that my 535i is at the VPC. Yours might be there as well.


----------



## askjeeves (Mar 21, 2008)

640GC said:


> Where do you get this information?


info available from the following site.

https://att.2wglobal.com/gstattweb/ocean.do?method=getDefaultOceanQuickSearchPage

You can enter the BL# if you have it (I got mine from my CA). Or you can enter the VIN in the Cargo ID box (all caps for the letters).

My dad's car should be at VPC now, but will probably have a bit of an extended stay due to some light cosmetic damage. Then off to PCD!


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

Our rims were scraped up. How long do you think fixing will delay our deliveries?

*Here's our info:*
DELIVERED FROM BRUNSWICK, GA 23-10-2012 16:11:56
LINER RELEASE BRUNSWICK, GA 22-10-2012 11:43:59
CUSTOMS RELEASE WOODCLIFF LAKE, NJ 22-10-2012 00:00:00
DISCHARGED BRUNSWICK, GA 20-10-2012 15:00:00
LOADED ON VESSEL BREMERHAVEN 01-10-2012 18:39:02
NICE DROP OFF NICE, FR 18-09-2012


----------



## Beemurr528i (Mar 31, 2008)

How do you know the rims were scraped up?


----------



## askjeeves (Mar 21, 2008)

640GC said:


> Our rims were scraped up. How long do you think fixing will delay our deliveries?


I *think* I read somewhere that any repairs at VPC could add a few days to the delivery. However, I would think swapping wheels would be very quick. Shouldn't take them much time to swap tires and balance on new wheels.


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

Beemurr528i said:


> How do you know the rims were scraped up?


Because I did it!


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

askjeeves said:


> I *think* I read somewhere that any repairs at VPC could add a few days to the delivery. However, I would think swapping wheels would be very quick. Shouldn't take them much time to swap tires and balance on new wheels.


If they are in stock and they didn't have to go across the pond for replacements.


----------



## Beemurr528i (Mar 31, 2008)

Haven't heard yet either, and I don't think I have any repairs needed.


----------



## askjeeves (Mar 21, 2008)

any of you get any updates regarding delivery or pcd dates?


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

Nope


----------



## Beemurr528i (Mar 31, 2008)

Nothing new here either


----------



## Beemurr528i (Mar 31, 2008)

Looks like my PCD delivery date is November 28th. Anyone else on that day?


----------



## askjeeves (Mar 21, 2008)

we received a phone call from a lady that handles ED cars. The car will be delayed some time due to the necessary body work. They gave the option to pick up the car at PCD without repairs and have it fixed at the body shop of my choice (paid by BMW) once back in Miami. But I prefer to have VPC handle it since they should provide the best repair work, and there is no rush to get the car anyway. I was surprised they gave the option to get it repaired elsewhere.


----------



## 640GC (Mar 22, 2012)

Received a call from the dealership today. Our car is on a truck and will be delivered mid week, next week. Yea!


----------

